# any hydronic guys here know??



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here know what's the btu output for Beacon and morris model number 130??? Cabient heater unit style..thanks..


----------



## moonlighter (Sep 29, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here know what's the btu output for Beacon and morris model number 130??? Cabient heater unit style..thanks..


Around 14000


----------



## moonlighter (Sep 29, 2012)

moonlighter said:


> Around 14000


Do they even make a 130 I know they make a 120 which I just checked and max btu is 13000


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

moonlighter said:


> Do they even make a 130 I know they make a 120 which I just checked and max btu is 13000


 Thanks... yeah its an oldie and they don't make them anymore.. now its 120... 12000 btu dependings on water temps..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way, I'm ripping them out due to being too noisey for this church and replacing them with old fashion radiators.. 
The fan coil units were never warm due to improper placement of monoflow fittings.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> By the way, I'm ripping them out due to being too noisey for this church and replacing them with old fashion radiators..
> The fan coil units were never warm due to improper placement of monoflow fittings.


Where were they put to not work? Or maybe they should have had two at each air handler?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Where were they put to not work? Or maybe they should have had two at each air handler?


 They were too close together... anyway, they want them out due to the noise they make...


----------

